# TURIN, Italy



## gianandrea (Jan 25, 2006)

*Merz's Igloo on Turin Spina, Turin, Italy*


----------



## gianandrea (Jan 25, 2006)

*Turin, Corso Francia from Rivoli Castle*










Corso Francia is a wide boulevard 13 kms long running from west (Rivoli) to east (Turin city centre)


----------



## diego.f (Jan 25, 2010)

gianandrea said:


> A very strange building, projected by Antonelli (the same architect of the Mole Antonelliana). Was named Polenta's Slice for its very small surface (on 3 mt on the shortest side).


fra l'altro apprendo solo ora che l'interno è stato completamente ristrutturato, eppure non ho mai notato attività nel luogo... in particolar modo non ho mai fatto caso alla galleria.
http://zeroundicipiu.wordpress.com/2010/01/22/galleria-franco-noero-fetta-di-polenta/

a proposito, qualcuno sa dirmi se esiste una qualche opera catalogativa di tutti i progetti di Antonelli attualmente in piedi in città? cartacea o online che sia... vi ringrazio!

Diego


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos of Turin  really good...
because are little old needs some update:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mammaoca2008/4459562062/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mammaoca2008/4458782237/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paroisses-coteaux/4456909649/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paroisses-coteaux/4457662292/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edbproduction/4456031433/


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

beautifull city


----------

